# Direcway Dish



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

This might not be the appropriate forum to ask this question, however, has anyone ever used a Direcway Dish with a MPEG2 FTA receiver. The reason that I ask this is because I just ordered a FTA receiver. I had a FTA a couple of months ago, however I used this receiver with a 30" KU dish with LNB. I have read that old Primestar dishes could be used with FTA and my Direcway dish is not that much different from a Primestar dish. 

Also, if the dish is useable for this application, is the Direcway LNB useable or do I need to Gerryrig something together.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am pretty sure that the Direcway lnbf and dish would be compatible for use with a FTA receiver just as a PrimeStar dish would be. The StarChoice dishes and lnbf's would also work along with many others.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know about the DirecWay dish, but the DirecPC or DirecDuo dish has a FSS, voltage switched horizontal/vertical lnb on it. It will work perfectly for FTA. Some of the dishes are a little small, though.


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. It is my understanding that Direcway/DirecPC/DirecDuo are one in the same. I think I will try using it. It would be great if it would work. I thought about selling the Direcway setup on ebay, however the cost to ship it would be so great that it would not be a great deal. expecially since a new one from Priceshock is something like $86. I used this setup for about 5 months and came to the realization that it was not cost effective to use it (ISP 8.95 + Direcway $39.99).


----------

